# Nutes after Transplant



## Krazeydays (Jan 15, 2010)

If i was to transplant from a 10 inch pot to a 5 gal bucket would you continue to use nutes or hold off for say 2 weeks. Plants would be in veg using ffof soil and general organic nutes . would the combo of nutes in soil and nutes added be too much. Have not got to this point yet but will be their soon.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 15, 2010)

how does the plant look?  does it need nutes?  you will be able to see what your plants need as time goes with exsperience. how old is the plant?  how big is it?  do you have a picture?  what do the leave colors look like? need more info buddy. loola


----------



## Krazeydays (Jan 15, 2010)

Every things fine with the plants just want to know if WHEN i transplant will the nutes in the soil and nutes i give them will burn them even at half dose. I have read that fox farm soil has enough nutes for two weeks, so should i give them no nute for 2 weeks or what.  plants are at 10 or so inches and healthy. half strenth every 2 watering for now with veg nutes only. Sorry no pic, hope to get camera soon.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 15, 2010)

It will depend on their age, health, strain, etc.  For my current grow I had my seedlings in 16 ounce cups.  After about 2 1/2 weeks they showed signs on N deficiency.  I fed them half a dose of FF Grow Big and a full dose of Big Bloom.  A few days later I ended up transplanting them into FFOF soil and gave them a full dose of Grow Big and Big Bloom, even though they had been fed just a few days prior.  I did that, because I wasn't satisfied that they had received enough food.  That was one week ago, and all the plants seem happy as can be.  So, as loolagigi said, experience will help you decide.  

I've done many grows using FF Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom, and I find that they really aren't all that strong; I think they're fairly gentle fertilizers.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 15, 2010)

It's like loola said-  it really depends on the condition of the plants at transplant.

Transplanting can be a stress to plants.  If they're strong and vibrant, they can bounce back and be growing bigger roots within a day or two.  If they're weak when you transplant, they could take up to a week to overcome the shock.

I dont use regular Fox Farms soil (I use Happy Frog, an organic Fox Farms product).  I've heard Ocean Forest can be a little hot.  Either way, I would wait on giving them any nutes at transplant (I never do) until they adjust to their new home.  You'll know when they're doing well.

Just my .02.  Good luck with them!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 15, 2010)

I use FF OF and go from 2 gallon pots to 5 gallon pots.  I never feed when transplanting, just make sure the soil is nice and hydrated.  Then, the first feeding, I go about 1/2 with FF nutes per their feedng schedule.

If I did feed, I wouldn't use anything stronger than Bib Bloom anyway--it's just the juice of FF OF.

I agree with Alstair on FF's gentleness.  Very forgiving for us the uninitiate.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 15, 2010)

Krazeydays said:
			
		

> Every things fine with the plants just want to know if WHEN i transplant will the nutes in the soil and nutes i give them will burn them even at half dose. I have read that fox farm soil has enough nutes for two weeks, so should i give them no nute for 2 weeks or what.  plants are at 10 or so inches and healthy. half strenth every 2 watering for now with veg nutes only. Sorry no pic, hope to get camera soon.



'Myself', and this goes for my garden plants as well as mj, I do NOT nute for at least a week after transplanting.  Give them a chance to settle in before throwing food at them. 

As Pencilhead noted, hydration, hydration, hydration.

When you transplant, water in VERY well.  One of the biggest problems when transplanting is if the mix being transplanted into is too dry and doesn't make good contact with the root ball of the transplanted plant.  If there is an air space between the root ball and the new medium, the roots will not span it to grow into the fresh medium.

Pack that nice soggy fresh medium well also to make sure you have good contact on all sides and the bottom of the transplanted root ball.  I use my hand, hammer handle, or a small dowel/pencil depending on what I'm transplanting into.  I also use a lot of perlite in my mix so it's next to impossible to pack it too tight.

Remember, you can always add nutes if the plant needs them, but it's a real bear to get them out if you over do it.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 15, 2010)

After transplanting into 5 gallons of FFOF the new soil should have plenty in it for 2-3 weeks, like evryone else said though, watch your plants they will tell you what they need.  FFOF is rich though, so you should not need to feed for a little while after transplant, just water.


I've been using FF products for yrs, and I agree with A. Young in that they are not too strong of a nute.  I am feeding 1 1/2 recomended strength in week 5 of flower, and still have not achieved the slight tip burn that I would like to see.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 15, 2010)

HI,

The only nutes I like to use after transplanting into fresh FFOF is some type of organic transplant fert with vitamin B1 that supposedly helps smooth the transition and lessens stress.  I water a day or so before with Alaska Morbloom Start Up Fert and after I transplant I feed the plant again with the Morbloom and then only use water until I flower.  The Start Up nute also has molasses which also helps feed the beneficial microorganisms in the soil too...  

Happy Growing!


----------



## Krazeydays (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys, Thanks for the input. been growing for a couple of years now with good results,
but now im using co2 and there doing great nice and heavy, just dont want too burn them.
in past grows i havent added nutes after transplant for a week or two and have be fine just wanted to hear from mp to see what you do


----------

